

Patent US7680883 - Dynamic integration of web sites - labinder
http://www.google.com/patents/US7680883?dq=7680883&ei=8QCPUMapG4WzywHKiIDYAw

======
noonespecial
I think its safe to say now that if you're getting data from any server
anywhere, you're "infringing" on 1000's of patents. They're all just kind of
running together into a toxic, innovation killing sludge.

Just build stuff. Let the people who can't argue about who's first in line to
steal from you when you're successful. Hopefully by then you can just pay some
people to argue back.

------
hinoglu
It is obvious that for some reason the officers in the patent office are not
able to find out that the "technology" to be patented is really an ages old
technique or device defined in a horribly bloated language to either hide what
it really is or include anything and everything that may have any small piece
in common with that art or device.

And i guess it's always seen or shown as the patent office is responsible for
the problem, not the individual officers who really are the ones that mess up.

Isn't it possible to hold the individual officers or at least the patent
office responsible for the damages caused from granting patents to these kind
of bogus claims?

------
justincpollard
I'm no scripting historian, but I believe the relevant date from which to
judge this patent's validity is 4/12/2000, the date of the provisional
application from which this patent was born. As of that date, were these types
of embedded components possible?

------
btyrad
I think as a startup, you have to say screw prior patents. Focus on your
product. Build build build and when you've made it, fight back.

~~~
shitlord
I think applying that philosophy to every decision you make will get you sued.
Sure, nothing important would come of it if the patent is junk, but if it
isn't, and if your product takes off, then you will be in a major bind.

~~~
fruchtose
There's a spectrum of who gets sued.

1\. Company is too small to be noticed (or sued) 2\. Company is noticeable but
does not have resources to prevent or defeat lawsuits 3\. Company is too big
or powerful to be sued

Companies on the smallest end of the spectrum won't be sued, either because
nobody has ever heard of them, they don't have anything worth using over, or a
combination of both. These are your bedroom startups.

Companies on the bigger end of the spectrum have more patents and lawyers than
there are sausage on a meat lover's pizza. These are Microsoft, IBM, and and
the like.

------
drallison
A cursory read of the '883 patent suggests that the claims are anticipated in
the prior art and that the patent would likely be found invalid were it
litigated or re-examined. Just understanding what the "invention" is and
constructing claims charts for prior art candidates requires an enormous
amount of energy, time, and money. It is not to be approached lightly.

------
labinder
This means if one is doing cross site request by adding script tag and parsing
json response will infringe this patent.

Really?

~~~
justincpollard
It's not clear to me whether the process you describe would infringe. It seems
to me that if the component server returns only a data object with all
scripting instructions provided by the host computer, this patent would not be
infringed. This patent appears to me to be speaking to plugins that return
both data and script. Facebook's like button comes to mind, perhaps ...

~~~
wolf0403
Then so called "JsonP" is definitely infringing...

------
woodchuck64
Assignee is WebCollage, which creates product pages for Walmart, like
([http://www.walmart.com/ip/Power-Wheels-Dune-Racer-12-Volt-
Ba...](http://www.walmart.com/ip/Power-Wheels-Dune-Racer-12-Volt-Battery-
Powered-Ride-on/15779611)).

------
reactor
How can it not be prior art?

------
kingdm
This is insane.

